# New at reloading



## Roper7159 (Dec 6, 2017)

New at reloading. Thinking about To start reloading. Any advice of all the equipment I will need.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

A single stage press kit would be a good way to start. Even if you decide to upgrade to a progressive in the future it's always nice to have a single stage. I really like the Rock Chucker Supreme reloading kits. They include the press and most of the items you will need to load your first rounds. A reloading manual is a must as well. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

andre3k said:


> A single stage press kit would be a good way to start. Even if you decide to upgrade to a progressive in the future it's always nice to have a single stage. I really like the Rock Chucker Supreme reloading kits. They include the press and most of the items you will need to load your first rounds. A reloading manual is a must as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 X2...a clean, organized, well lit, distraction free work place is a must. Your undivided attention is required during every step of the process. A simple mistake has the potential to be a big problem. Not trying to scare you away, there are a lot of reloaders out there and many trouble free rounds loaded. It's fun and rewarding, but you have to take it serious.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I started loading at about age 15. It doesn't take a genius, but you must follow the manuals and be careful. It is a fun hobby.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Might say what part of town your in. Would help to send ya to the best local stores for supplys and maybe get1 on 1 advice.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Will add my .02 here. 

First thing you should buy is a good manual. The Lyman manuals are good, I think they have a new one out, 49 or 50th edition? Get that, and read the front a few times. In my opinion, you should be able to have a conversation with someone who does reload, and know exactly what they are talking about before you start. Understand the components, and how everything interacts to form a complete cartridge. It makes everything go smoother. 

As far as equipment, the Rock chucker that Andre suggested is a great option. However, if your budget does not allow, Lee makes great presses. I started with a Lee Breech lock challenger kit. I had about $250-$300 invested in equipment and manuals when I first started. Going with the lee kit helps put some extra cash toward other equipment that will make life a little easier. Although I started with the single stage, I'd suggest starting with the Classic Cast 4 hole turret if you do get Lee equipment. You can still run it like a single stage, but you can also run it like a turret press is intended and turn out a good amount of ammo in little time. 

Good luck, and welcome to reloading. Its a very fun and gratifying hobby.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

pg542 said:


> X2...a clean, organized, well lit, distraction free work place is a must. Your undivided attention is required during every step of the process. A simple mistake has the potential to be a big problem. Not trying to scare you away, there are a lot of reloaders out there and many trouble free rounds loaded. It's fun and rewarding, but you have to take it serious.


^^^This. Once you get started, develop a process, and stick with it. This will minimize chances for error. As others have said, get the manual and read it front to back, until you understand exactly what you're going to do. It's really not that hard as long as you respect it, and it's a lot of fun!! It may drastically increase your accuracy. It did mine on some rifles.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Cabelas has the Rock Chucker supreme kit on sale now for $269. Academy carries the same kit for $399. Academy will price match Cabelas and beat them by 5%. RCBS has $25 rebate if you spend over 200. That brings your price to 230.50 +tax for a nice single stage setup. You can likely find a cheaper Lee kit. I just don't care for the Lee scale, everything else if fine to start with.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

andre3k said:


> Cabelas has the Rock Chucker supreme kit on sale now for $269. Academy carries the same kit for $399. Academy will price match Cabelas and beat them by 5%. RCBS has $25 rebate if you spend over 200. That brings your price to 230.50 +tax for a nice single stage setup. You can likely find a cheaper Lee kit. I just don't care for the Lee scale, everything else if fine to start with.


Wow Thats a great start...Advice Several great manuals out there..Get several and read read read...Internet is good but theres always a funny guy that creates doubt..Its not Rocket Science..once you get load developed its real simple /repetive/operation...Just pay Attention BE SAFE


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lot of good advice above. Get multiple manuals, read and study. You will note data may vary widely between different ones--stay with the ones that are closer together--misprints and flukes do happen. I have been using RCBS gear almost exclusively other than some Lee dies for more years than we shall discuss. Started with Herters stuff, still have some. Get that good quiet spot free of distractions, go slow, one step at a time. If you know an experienced reloader that can teach and communicate, good to have around to get you started. And remember, it's not rocket science--just need to follow instructions, don't be afraid to double check yourself


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

gonna add one extra thing.. everything above is 110% correct! also DBL CHECK POWDER CHARGE MULTIPLE TIMES! its very hard to dbl dump a rifle cartridge but over psi (too much powder can cause issues). run 2-3 rounds and check, run 5 rnds, and check, then 10 or whatever if it stays accurate. 
if pistol and running a multi stage turret type.. its very possible to dbl dump. 

example.. after THOUSANDS of rounds loaded throughout the yrs my dad dbl cycled his Dillon press. one round got 0 powder and another a dbl. when shooting, the no powder came first one day out and bullet lodged just inside barrel preventing next round from loading. functions checks didn't work, found lodged bullet and pushed out.. no big deal.. weaks later (Christmas break actually) we were shooting and he found the dbl dumped round (didn't know a dbl occurred). needless to say a brand new Barstow barrel in his glock 40 was split in several pieces and the ripped straight up. destroyed the slide with it! 
lucky he only had some small cuts on his hand..

point being.. every powder burns different. from round grains to more square... different makes are faster or slower... I would say your powder charge is one of the most crucial things that you cant check too many times.
have fun! its a blast! im waiting to get back into it!


----------



## Hpnewby (Dec 1, 2015)

What are you going to be loading? In my experience, if you are going to kid any volume (100+ rounds at a time), go straight to a Dillon 550. A single stage is always handy to have, and a must for high distance loading (+600yds), but loading lots of very good ammo is a ton of fun. Even with range brass Iâ€™m able to load .75MOA ammo for my AR15 out of the Dillon. They also have the absolute best customer service in the industry. 

Happy loading. Itâ€™s addicting and very rewarding (and you can tell your spouse how much money youâ€™re saving).


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

I have everything needed .. Lyman Turret press... Made a heavy work table. take EVERYTHING 2 boxes of 30 cal bullets some powder,, cases ... dies.. .. made ~100 rounds and figured this hobby isnt for me..... PM me if interested for cost.. been just sitting here for past 2 years like new..


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I politely beg to differ with the comment about starting with a progressive--be it for metallics or shotshells. As has been noted, this is not rocket science, but it is imperative you know what you are doing, one step at a time. You can get an economical single stage loading set-up, get your basics down. And I will commit to you,you will use the single stage set-up time and again as you proceed to "tweak" loads, or your arsenal expands, even if you are loading handgun or AR fodder by the zillions on a progressive. Just one old coot's opinion.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Long time Rock Chucker owner here. I don't really have, nor do I really want a permanent loading area. Right now all I load is .357 and .38 special for single action six shooters. One of the best things I did was build this little stand. I can use it wherever I want and it is surprisingly stable and was really cheap to build. I actually have two Rock Chuckers. My friend can be depriming/sizing on one and I can be expanding and then seating on the other.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

jm423 said:


> I politely beg to differ with the comment about starting with a progressive--be it for metallics or shotshells. As has been noted, this is not rocket science, but it is imperative you know what you are doing, one step at a time. You can get an economical single stage loading set-up, get your basics down. And I will commit to you,you will use the single stage set-up time and again as you proceed to "tweak" loads, or your arsenal expands, even if you are loading handgun or AR fodder by the zillions on a progressive. Just one old coot's opinion.


100% agree. You will always have a need for a single stage press. Best to start out slow, learn everything and become a SME on it, then upgrade to something nicer/faster. With starting on a progressive not only are you trying to learn the basics, but now you also have to learn how to properly set up that press... much more complicated than a single stage or turret press.


----------



## nckrsamford (Jan 2, 2018)

Go to snipershide.com and go to the reloading forum. It has everything under the sun and teaches you the correct way and dives super deep into accuracy. Lots of help there also!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

nckrsamford said:


> Go to snipershide.com and go to the reloading forum. It has everything under the sun and teaches you the correct way and dives super deep into accuracy. Lots of help there also!


Do they still have the videos up over there? I use to be a member at SH and when they changed owners and the website i didnt like the setup at the time and never got back on the boards. They had great how to vids years back.

Welcome to the site btw. Ya ought to fill out your profile so we knida know who ya are. Cheers


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

My 2 cents..._If you load straight case (44 mag, 44 spl, 38 spl, 45 acp, etc) it is a good practice to take your tray of cartridges that have made it to the step where they have been charged with powder, to examine the whole tray under strong light or outside in the sun. Too light a charge as well as a double charge will be readily apparent. Don't ask me how I learned to do this....too scary!

Joe
_


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

J L Dunn said:


> My 2 cents..._If you load straight case (44 mag, 44 spl, 38 spl, 45 acp, etc) it is a good practice to take your tray of cartridges that have made it to the step where they have been charged with powder, to examine the whole tray under strong light or outside in the sun. Too light a charge as well as a double charge will be readily apparent. Don't ask me how I learned to do this....too scary!_
> 
> _Joe_


This is why I keep a flashlight on my bench. Even when loading rifle rounds on the single stage, I have my method of charging the cases. I put them all in my case block(50 at a time) primer side up. Inspect primers, and as I charge them, they obviously go in right side up. After I charge all 50, I run over them with the flashlight to double check that they all have powder. Then I seat my bullets.

On my turret and progressive, I have a light setup that shines down on my bullet seating stage. As I set the bullet, I am checking to make sure there is powder in the case and I didn't miss one or double charge. After it gets the visual check I will place my bullet and continue on.

There are a lot of little nuances to reloading. It all falls into place as you learn and get into your own rhythm and checks. This is one reason I discourage from starting with a progressive, but suggest the turret press over the single stage.


----------

